# Sunday Tournaments?



## jch5407 (Jan 4, 2008)

Are there any fishing tournaments at all on Sundays? I work every Saturday now, so it is really difficult to find any on just Sundays. Even if its a 2 day Sat. and Sun. That will work i'm off by 3 on Saturdays. Thanks, any info helps.


----------



## PHROGG (Apr 19, 2009)

*Sunday Tournaments*

*:thumbsup: Gulf Breeze Optimist Club--37th Annual Family Fishing Rodeo--MAY-- 19th SAT & 20th SUN , Shoreline Park, Gulf Breeze. 5AM SAT - 5PM SUN.*

*Get $20 TICKET & BOOKLET FROM Gulf Breeze Bait & Tackle, Hot Spots, Outrcast, Tight Lines, Dizzy Lizzy & Half Hitch in Navarre. You must register there before Friday Close of business.*

*Kids under ten (10) fish free with a paid registered adult.:thumbup:*


----------

